# Need prayer



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

My wife dropped an A bomb on me Monday Night...She had her 
friends lined up to move her out Wednesday while I was at work...
I'm Devastated. Things weren't going especially well but not that
bad....I thought....
Well they moved her out and it went pretty well considering the
situation...
Please pray for us and our son 'Jack'. 
This is already our second time around...I don't know what to do...
Mustad7731
Jackie


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Jackie, so sorry to hear that. I'll be keeping you and your family in my prayers.

Maybe you could suggest some counseling for the two of you. If it was truly a surprise to you, and she lined up her friends in advance of telling you, she's bound to have 'bottled up emotions' that she's not sharing with you. Sometimes a third person can help draw out the issues, and mediate a solution.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

I really hate to hear this. So sad, especially right now. I wioll pray for God's will to be done.


----------



## jackcu (Dec 28, 2004)

So sorry Mustad. My wife and I are in the same boat. Things are tough emotions run the board. I wish I had the answer. Only can say I am right there with you. One thing remains true, life is short, try your best keep a cool head. Lean on your friends and family. I will give you my cell if you want just shoot me a pm. I will be glad to meet you and lend an ear. Either way we will be OK


----------



## hi2utoo (Dec 4, 2005)

Mustad7731, I know that this can be such a emotional strain on one and you are probably looking within trying to find the answers. By asking for prayers I hope you know the Lord for He is the truth and only He can guide us. If your active in a church seek help from your church, if not I hope that you and your wife can find a good christian counselor and get active with a church. The support and guidance you'll find from such is worth more than all the gold here on earth. 

My prayers are with you and I truly hope that you and your wife can fine peace and come together and live the life that you seek with her. Also I pray for the Lord to help Jack as this can cause great strain on ones children.

God Bless You.


----------



## flathooked (Jun 12, 2005)

Prayers Sent^ for all involved.


----------



## HOSSY (Nov 21, 2005)

*Sorry*

I hope everything works out. Just remember to talk to your son about it because when I was younger my parents got divorced and it helped when they talked about it to me because I felt like it was my fault.


----------



## FishingFrank (Oct 30, 2006)

Mustad, I will Pray for you and your family every day in faith the good Lord will guide you both and your son through this time. I personnally think if you truly seek the Lord for the best outcome you will recieve it, in Jesus sweet and precious name we Pray Amen!!!


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent. I can't imagine.

Brian


----------

